
Ten Years After Decriminalization, Drug Abuse Down by Half in Portugal - chaostheory
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2011/07/05/ten-years-after-decriminalization-drug-abuse-down-by-half-in-portugal/
======
betawolf33
Drug abuse might be down, but homocide and drug mortality rates went up.
<http://elsa.berkeley.edu/econ/ugrad/theses/yablon_daniel.pdf>

------
jonhendry
I wonder how much of that is due to the economy.

